# Mental Illness/Legal Options



## MiseryIsHere (Jun 20, 2013)

You can read my story in other threads so I will just summarize here. My husband up and left in without telling me and became exrtemely withdrawn. He cut me off COMPLETELY in a matter of hours as well as my family and all his friends. He stayed with his parents but I was told he would not talk to them. He emailed me stating he wanted a divorce. His mom suffers from mental illness. My husband never showed signs of it. However, I have wondered if what happened here has something to do it. He left a note that made no sense and is hiding. I talked to a psychiatrist who firmly beleives he has had a psychotic episode. He actually had every sign of it and is the perfect age for a first episode to occur. She was very concerned he could commit suicide. 
I DO NOT want a divorce and am extremely worried about him. I am trying to find out if there is anything that I can do for him legally or medically if this is what happened. I have tried contacting various people for advice but no luck.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

If he is a threat to himself or others, you can have him placed involuntary mental treatment, but usually that is one for a few days. Sometimes, they can convince them to stay for more treatment, but not always. You can try for a family intervention if his family is willing, but you cannot force him into treatment. If you want to stop the divorce, perhaps you could raise incompetence as a defense. You need an attorney to pull this off, it won't be easy.


----------

